# GUNKID or GUNKID Clone is out of JAIL, and doing his thing.



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Gunkid+troll&fr=yfp-t&fp=1&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8

Pick anyone......there are dozens. We just chased him off another forum. He is resilient, I'll give him that credit.

*REMEMBER........"DON"T FEED THE TROLLS"*


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Get him out of here!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oh, dear!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I think his presence here is going to become evident pretty soon...


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, I see it already.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

The problem is that all they do is change their name and come back.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Mods should allow us to declare open season on these trolls-- does the "be nice" rule still apply in this instance?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> The problem is that all they do is *change their name and come back*.


Yes, that's quite common even though it's against several forum rules.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

He got out of prison in October, 2010.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

rules were broken , moderation has taken place , the problem in it's current name should not be back.

back to meaningful content please.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for the alert.


----------

